# Florida golf



## markyjee (May 11, 2012)

Currently over in Orlando for vacation, met up with forum member smange (Stevie) for game on wed at championsgate international, we are planning another game this wed, waiting to hear on possible deal at celebration gc or can get Grand cypress (sure that's where Stevie said) for $69 golf, buggy and rental clubs.

Anyone coming over for holiday and is after a game is more than welcome to join us.

Regards Mark


----------



## smange (May 11, 2012)

I see there still some decent deals coming up on golfnow website Mark, might be worth keeping an eye on there if I don't hear back about Celebration. 

Although the $69 all inc deal for Grand Cypress sounds pretty good as well. 

Anyone played Grand Cypress? And if so would you recommend it?


----------



## swanny32 (May 11, 2012)

Admit it, have you just put this thread up to make people jealous of the fact you're in Florida and we're not? 

Have a great time, I love Orlando.


----------



## Val (May 11, 2012)

smange said:



			I see there still some decent deals coming up on golfnow website Mark, might be worth keeping an eye on there if I don't hear back about Celebration. 

Although the $69 all inc deal for Grand Cypress sounds pretty good as well. 

Anyone played Grand Cypress? And if so would you recommend it?
		
Click to expand...

It's one of the best in Orlando, all 45 holes of it. 3 sets of 9 holes and the 18 hole new course.

I will be there in 10 days time


----------



## GreiginFife (May 11, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			Admit it, have you just put this thread up to make people jealous of the fact you're in Florida and we're not? 

Have a great time, I love Orlando.
		
Click to expand...

+1 :ears:


----------



## GreiginFife (May 11, 2012)

Valentino said:



			It's one of the best in Orlando, all 45 holes of it. 3 sets of 9 holes and the 18 hole new course.

I will be there in 10 days time 

Click to expand...

Swanny, we got another one...


----------



## smange (May 11, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			Admit it, have you just put this thread up to make people jealous of the fact you're in Florida and we're not? 

Have a great time, I love Orlando.
		
Click to expand...

As if grown men would do something so childish

Anyway, dont have time to hang around here any longer.....I have to go now and play golf in the blazing sunshine

Na na na na na:ears:


----------



## swanny32 (May 11, 2012)

smange said:



			As if grown men would do something so childish

Anyway, dont have time to hang around here any longer.....I have to go now and play golf in the blazing sunshine

Na na na na na:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I hope you get a tropical storm that lasts your entire time out there. I was going to say I hope you get struck by lightening but I'd feel awful if you actually did!


----------



## Ethan (May 11, 2012)

Some Orlando golf is dull beyond description. Grand Cypress is better than average, although often rather expensive, but I wouldn't consider it nearly as good as Orange County National - either course.


----------



## Val (May 11, 2012)

Ethan said:



			Some Orlando golf is dull beyond description. Grand Cypress is better than average, although often rather expensive, but I wouldn't consider it nearly as good as Orange County National - either course.
		
Click to expand...

Really? I reckon Panther Lake gets close but not close enough.

What's good for one is horrid for another Ethan I suppose.


----------



## smange (May 11, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			I hope you get a tropical storm that lasts your entire time out there. I was going to say I hope you get struck by lightening but I'd feel awful if you actually did!
		
Click to expand...

Nope, no storms today...just glorious sunshine with a gentle cooling breeze:clap:

Ethan and Valentino..if you had a choice of Celebration or Grand Cypress for roughly same cost which would you play?


----------



## Val (May 12, 2012)

smange said:



			Nope, no storms today...just glorious sunshine with a gentle cooling breeze:clap:

Ethan and Valentino..if you had a choice of Celebration or Grand Cypress for roughly same cost which would you play?
		
Click to expand...

Grand Cypress regardless of which 18 you play, Celebration is good enough but Grand Cypress is miles better. Grand Cypress held the LPGA tour championship last year.


----------



## daymond (May 12, 2012)

Grand Cypress beats Celebration. Orange County National is excelent but beware the two young ladies with the refreshment cart who take your picture and email it to you.


----------



## markyjee (May 13, 2012)

Sounds like grand cypress is highly reccomended, thanks for the replies guys.
Valentino are you playing when you come over?


----------



## Ethan (May 13, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Grand Cypress held the LPGA tour championship last year.
		
Click to expand...

Is that an endorsement or warning? The Belfry held numerous Ryder Cups and it would be better dug up. 

GC is nice enough, but no great shakes in my humble opinion. I would prefer OCN any day of the week, and there are a number of other interesting choices nearby.

Still, there is a lot worse around too and by all accounts course conditioning at Celebration is rather variable, so you might be taking a chance.


----------



## Val (May 13, 2012)

markyjee said:



			Sounds like grand cypress is highly reccomended, thanks for the replies guys.
Valentino are you playing when you come over?
		
Click to expand...

Yip, probably just the 7 rounds or so


----------



## Val (May 13, 2012)

Ethan said:



			Is that an endorsement or warning? The Belfry held numerous Ryder Cups and it would be better dug up. 

GC is nice enough, but no great shakes in my humble opinion. I would prefer OCN any day of the week, and there are a number of other interesting choices nearby.

Still, there is a lot worse around too and by all accounts course conditioning at Celebration is rather variable, so you might be taking a chance.
		
Click to expand...

I understand you comment on the belfry but its not held a tournament of note for many years, Grand Cypress on the other hand atill holds regular events.

OCN always top class and i will be playing Panther Lake shortly 

Like I said earlier, what's great for someone can be poor for another.


----------



## markyjee (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation Valentino, course was great, played south and east 9's.
Don't know how you normally book, just to let you know we got a voucher for $69 all inclusive from golf outlet on Vineland Ave, next door to Italian along from premium outlet mall.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 17, 2012)

Metro West is nice IIRC. My uncle used to be a member there.


----------



## smange (May 17, 2012)

markyjee said:



			Thanks for the recommendation Valentino, course was great, played south and east 9's.
Don't know how you normally book, just to let you know we got a voucher for $69 all inclusive from golf outlet on Vineland Ave, next door to Italian along from premium outlet mall.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, cheers Valentino. As Mark says top class course with some fantastic holes. And all that for $69 including club hire. Fantastic value.

Anyone coming to Orlando get yourself a round at Grand Cypress, you won't regret it


----------



## Val (May 17, 2012)

Lots of these voucher books are around, I will specifically go into the shop you mentioned. If I remeber rightly it's not the greatest of shops but $69 for Grand Cypress is a good deal.

Glad you enjoyed it. :thup:

Aztecs27 - Metro West is one of my favourites, it's a class down from Grand Cypress but I have always played well up there. In fact and have a round there and it's sister Falcons Fire over the next 2 weeks, I managed to get a voucher for 2 rounds for $49 which is a bargain.


----------



## smange (May 17, 2012)

Yep Valentino, not the greatest of shops but I did get a pair of Footjoy Sports for $80 so around Â£50 which is a great deal plus the voucher for Grand Cypress so wasn't a bad visit for me.

We also got Championsgate International for $23 green fee through the golfnow website so its worth a look as well if you don't already use it.


----------



## Val (May 17, 2012)

smange said:



			Yep Valentino, not the greatest of shops but I did get a pair of Footjoy Sports for $80 so around Â£50 which is a great deal plus the voucher for Grand Cypress so wasn't a bad visit for me.

We also got Championsgate International for $23 green fee through the golfnow website so its worth a look as well if you don't already use it.
		
Click to expand...

Taking my iPad with me and will make sure I get a deal, I've never paid rack rate out there yet.

Interesting cost on the FJ, i'm after a pair of shoes out there


----------



## smange (May 17, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Taking my iPad with me and will make sure I get a deal, I've never paid rack rate out there yet.

Interesting cost on the FJ, i'm after a pair of shoes out there 

Click to expand...

He only had a few sizes left mate when I was in last week, not sure if he was getting more in as he had them on special. Even if you don't get the shoes still worth a visit even just for the Grand Cypress voucher although we played with a fella who had also got the voucher in an Edwin Watts store.


----------



## Val (May 17, 2012)

smange said:



			He only had a few sizes left mate when I was in last week, not sure if he was getting more in as he had them on special. Even if you don't get the shoes still worth a visit even just for the Grand Cypress voucher although we played with a fella who had also got the voucher in an Edwin Watts store.
		
Click to expand...

These vouchers are in most of the shops, thanks for pointing it out though?:thupid you not fancy Grand Cypress new course? It's an American version of St Andrews old


----------



## golfsaint (May 18, 2012)

Anybody played SOUTHERN DUNES ? as we are staying a stones throw from there in October ?


----------



## Ethan (May 18, 2012)

golfsaint said:



			Anybody played SOUTHERN DUNES ? as we are staying a stones throw from there in October ?
		
Click to expand...

Southern Dunes used to be a very fine course, better than most in Orlando. Assuming the condition remains decent, well worth a round.


----------



## Val (May 18, 2012)

golfsaint said:



			Anybody played SOUTHERN DUNES ? as we are staying a stones throw from there in October ?
		
Click to expand...

It's well recommended, I may even let you know in 2 weeks once Ive played it


----------



## golfsaint (May 18, 2012)

yeah would be nice Valentino


----------



## markyjee (May 18, 2012)

Southern dunes was the course I wanted to play this trip, emailed them before I left and they told me greens were being "aerofied" 1/4" hollow tine with top dressing being applied, guy said they would fully heal in 5 days. 
Ideal if Valentino lets us know if it's as good as the reviews.

Mark


----------



## Val (May 23, 2012)

Hello from sunny Orlando, well golf all sorted

Playing Grande Pines tomorrow then a great deal for Grand Cypress on Friday at $35 through golf now, Falcons Fire, Metro West Sat and Monday then finishing next week at Southern Dunes Thurs and Panther Lake Saturday. 

Will post back thoughts and reviews


----------



## smange (May 23, 2012)

And me and Mark thought $69 was good for Grand Cypress, sounds like a great 10 days or so of golf mate.

Shame im sitting back home, would loved to have still been out there. Orlando is a fantastic place and we already talking about our next visit in 2 years time

Enjoy your holidays:whoo:


----------



## Val (Jun 6, 2012)

markyjee said:



			Southern dunes was the course I wanted to play this trip, emailed them before I left and they told me greens were being "aerofied" 1/4" hollow tine with top dressing being applied, guy said they would fully heal in 5 days. 
Ideal if Valentino lets us know if it's as good as the reviews.

Mark
		
Click to expand...

Southern Dunes was excellent Mark, the greens were not better anywhere else I played but for me it was not in the Grand Cypress league even with it's great greens. Definately worth playing without a doubt.

Grand Cypress was so good I played it twice playing all 3 of E/N/S courses with east and south being the best 9's. North was fine as well and a little more forgiving than the others. East was the best of the 3, especially the short Par 3 5th to the island green.


----------

